# Sweeties Easy Rider Pups "Ford"



## Chipper31 (Mar 8, 2009)

Who here has trained a Ford pup or seen one run the past year? Would like to know what they are doing and what thier strengths and weaknesses are..thanks.


----------



## Olaf (Feb 13, 2016)

Chipper31 said:


> Who here has trained a Ford pup or seen one run the past year? Would like to know what they are doing and what thier strengths and weaknesses are..thanks.



I have a Ford pup right now born in November. Haven't done much formal training but I love the pup's drive and energy. Well built dog.


----------



## Chipper31 (Mar 8, 2009)

When was she born? I think we have a pup from the same litter..
I love my pups drive and intelligence. .


----------



## labsforme (Oct 31, 2003)

I have watched 4 of his breedings out here in the NW. The first was out of Haylee.4 pups derby list. Running Qual now with some placementsThey can mark. Intelligent, very fast. I bred to him with my BLF and kept a pup. Running derby and got a JAM last week at 17 months old. I have watched Ford a lot and he's the real deal. Pups are not knuckleheads and not for the heavy handed.Other pups I have seen are doing well in derby as well.

Jeff


----------



## Olaf (Feb 13, 2016)

Chipper31 said:


> When was she born? I think we have a pup from the same litter..
> I love my pups drive and intelligence. .


November 15. She is a keeper.


----------



## Chipper31 (Mar 8, 2009)

I have heard great things from his pups..
Looking forward to warmer weather up here..


----------



## Terry Marshall (Jan 12, 2011)

*Pups are not knuckleheads and not for the heavy handed.Other pups I have seen are doing well in derby as well.*

Well said, I bred Ford to my MH a neice to Bullet and had a litter of 11 on 3/18/15. One male and 10 females. I kept 2 females, the first born a yellow EIC carrier and a black 7th born EIC Clear.Plus I have two back in training. Fantastic marking dogs, super disposition, always wanting to kiss you, great with other dogs, and all swim like beavers from day one. The male, RENO is owned by John Vaeth in New Orleans and he's got this dog ready to run Derbys if he wants to, but I don't think that's in his plans. My dogs have been on the back burner as I have had some help issues and client dogs take priority.
But as a dog guy I couldn't be happier with the pups, mine have a tendency to pounce on the mark which is cute, will load in a top box on my trailer, one actually loaded in my F350 w the tail gate up!!!!!
They are sweet pups and a trainer with a heavy hand or one with his finger on the button will not get the potential out of these dogs.......Don't get carried away with the time table, some might not be mature enough for the Derby but the trainer with patience and consistency will be rewarded. GOOD DOGS


----------



## Renee P. (Dec 5, 2010)

Terry Marshall said:


> *Pups are not knuckleheads and not for the heavy handed.Other pups I have seen are doing well in derby as well.*
> 
> Well said, I bred Ford to my MH a neice to Bullet and had a litter of 11 on 3/18/15. One male and 10 females. I kept 2 females, the first born a yellow EIC carrier and a black 7th born EIC Clear.Plus I have two back in training. Fantastic marking dogs, super disposition, always wanting to kiss you, great with other dogs, and all swim like beavers from day one. The male, RENO is owned by John Vaeth in New Orleans and he's got this dog ready to run Derbys if he wants to, but I don't think that's in his plans. My dogs have been on the back burner as I have had some help issues and client dogs take priority.
> But as a dog guy I couldn't be happier with the pups, mine have a tendency to pounce on the mark which is cute, will load in a top box on my trailer, one actually loaded in my F350 w the tail gate up!!!!!
> They are sweet pups and a trainer with a heavy hand or one with his finger on the button will not get the potential out of these dogs.......Don't get carried away with the time table, some might not be mature enough for the Derby but the trainer with patience and consistency will be rewarded. GOOD DOGS


Terry, I think you got the wrong Ford.


----------



## Chipper31 (Mar 8, 2009)

I have heard great things from his pups..
Looking forward to warmer weather up here..


----------



## Terry Marshall (Jan 12, 2011)

mitty said:


> Terry, I think you got the wrong Ford.


Is there more than one Ford.....This FC AFC Fordlands Bored Out Ford .... with 241 1/2 points in his life time HOF dog .... No One should ever be able to use this dogs name, it's a travesty if they did..kinda like jerseys... for gods sake add another name or number like Ford Want To Be!


----------



## Renee P. (Dec 5, 2010)

Terry Marshall said:


> Is there more than one Ford.....This FC AFC Fordlands Bored Out Ford .... with 241 1/2 points in his life time HOF dog .... No One should ever be able to use this dogs name, it's a travesty if they did..kinda like jerseys... for gods sake add another name or number like Ford Want To Be!


Yes, the OP asked about FC AFC Sweetie's Easy Rider, call name Ford. He is Chopper X FC Ms. Sweetie. I heard he doesn't throw yellow so figured there was a mixup. He's a super nice dog, tearing up the place.


----------



## Terry Marshall (Jan 12, 2011)

mitty said:


> Yes, the OP asked about FC AFC Sweetie's Easy Rider, call name Ford. He is Chopper X FC Ms. Sweetie. I heard he doesn't throw yellow so figured there was a mixup. He's a super nice dog, tearing up the place.


OOOPPPS sorry I would have called that dog FONDA


----------



## Chipper31 (Mar 8, 2009)

Please check the original post. You are referring to a different Ford


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

We have a Ford pup that is 21 months old. He is very high energy. He often growls as he pounces on the bird on the fly and has big launches into the water on his return with the bird. He is a very good marker and is a team player on blinds and loves all aspects of the game, including drills. He can take pressure well but hates to be corrected, even if it is just a whistle.

He craves as much attention as he can get, constantly wanting to play or be petted. He is still a puppy. He TPed the house this week by grabbing the end of the toilet paper roll in the bathroom and running all through several rooms and out into the back yard. In our experience that is something that is more typical of a 5 month old.

We are hoping for good things from him.


----------



## Dave Kress (Dec 20, 2004)

My Ford pup is 12 years old - the best we ever had 
MNH x6, NMH x5 , 88 master passes , 4 all age points, amateur trained 
Bred once to Another HoF dog - Ranger 
I get tears every time I think about her aging out. She's almost 12 and looks and acts 8 

The dog out west is nice but he's not the original Ford 
Dk


----------



## Sweet Lou (May 1, 2014)

Different "ford" again


----------



## Chipper31 (Mar 8, 2009)

Olaf said:


> November 15. She is a keeper.


Did you get my PM Olaf?


----------



## Olaf (Feb 13, 2016)

Chipper31 said:


> Did you get my PM Olaf?



Hey sorry I'm new to the forum and the notification for a PM is not very distinct looking. Sounds great!


----------



## jrrichar (Dec 17, 2013)

Terry Marshall said:


> OOOPPPS sorry I would have called that dog FONDA


I'll let Jim Gonia know. Heck that POS even made it to the 2016 NFC finals!! Your a class act Terry maybe you should make your way over to Niland and see what that "Fonda" can do. Somehow I think your Ford pup won't turn out the same.


----------



## labsforme (Oct 31, 2003)

Janell, Ford's only qualified for 2016.2015 finalist. Terry must have a burr under his saddle and also forgot many multiple name well known dogs like the call names Pow, Cody, Tiger, and so on. I doubt Jimmy or Pete care.

Jeff


----------



## jrrichar (Dec 17, 2013)

labsforme said:


> Janell, Ford's only qualified for 2016.2015 finalist. Terry must have a burr under his saddle and also forgot many multiple name well known dogs like the call names Pow, Cody, Tiger, and so on. I doubt Jimmy or Pete care.
> 
> Jeff


yes, sorry 2015 finalist and already qualified for 2016.


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Sweeties Easy Rider "Ford" was a finalist at the NRC in 2013 and 2015. He is 7 yrs 2 mos old earning 88 1/2 Open points and he is still going strong. His total all-age points are not as great as some other dogs since he has only entered one Amateur.

He started breeding relatively late because there are a lot of good Chopper sons available. Many of the pups are having success at derby and I expect will do well as they move up to higher levels.


----------



## labsforme (Oct 31, 2003)

Russ and Florence congratulations on the derby WIN!

Jeff


----------



## EJ (Dec 5, 2011)

I have a Ford pup as well
All four who ran derbies out West had points with two on the Derby list. One more running in Canada had points and won a Q. Ford has now qualified for 5 straight Nationals
all are excellent marking dogs with plenty of go in them. Biddable and would have to agree with Russ. Great to have around


special congrats to Russ & Florence for Monty's win yesterday!


----------



## A team (Jun 30, 2011)

I have a Sweeties Easy Rider FORD pup, I've only had her a couple of weeks but what a sweetie! , bird crazy , high drive little girl. I'm very excited with her and can't wait to get her out in the field to see what she can do.

Love those crazy over top bitches!


----------



## McKenna Kennels (Apr 24, 2010)

The one Amateur he ran he got a Jam!


----------



## McKenna Kennels (Apr 24, 2010)

Terry....sorry we should have checked with you first before we named him? We're new at this! We are good friends with Sam and also own a "Bored Out Ford" pup. Many great dogs have somewhat common names that are shared. "Corky, Dandy, Willy, Lottie" etc. 
Jim Gonia / McKenna Kennels home of 15 NFC and 9 Purina High point awards.


----------



## HarryWilliams (Jan 17, 2005)

I'm surprised his name wasn't Chevy ;-) Harry


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

McKenna Kennels said:


> Terry....sorry we should have checked with you first before we named him? We're new at this! We are good friends with Sam and also own a "Bored Out Ford" pup. Many great dogs have somewhat common names that are shared. "Corky, Dandy, Willy, Lottie" etc.
> Jim Gonia / *McKenna Kennels home of 15 NFC and 9 Purina High point awards.*


That just about covers it all;-)


----------



## Billie (Sep 19, 2004)

McKenna Kennels said:


> Terry....sorry we should have checked with you first before we named him? We're new at this! We are good friends with Sam and also own a "Bored Out Ford" pup. Many great dogs have somewhat common names that are shared. "Corky, Dandy, Willy, Lottie" etc.
> Jim Gonia / McKenna Kennels home of 15 NFC and 9 Purina High point awards.


Well played..........


----------



## labsforme (Oct 31, 2003)

EJ said:


> I have a Ford pup as well
> All four who ran derbies out West had points with two on the Derby list. One more running in Canada had points and won a Q. Ford has now qualified for 5 straight Nationals
> all are excellent marking dogs with plenty of go in them. Biddable and would have to agree with Russ. Great to have around
> 
> ...


Give ya 1 cent ( ie call name) for her


----------



## Terry Marshall (Jan 12, 2011)

McKenna Kennels said:


> Terry....sorry we should have checked with you first before we named him? We're new at this! We are good friends with Sam and also own a "Bored Out Ford" pup. Many great dogs have somewhat common names that are shared. "Corky, Dandy, Willy, Lottie" etc.
> Jim Gonia / McKenna Kennels home of 15 NFC and 9 Purina High point awards.


I love what you and your family have done in the dog world and I am a pimple on your butt. I understand the redundancy but in these parts of the world Ford is the guy(was the guy)... Sorry again, I might just try to get one of these great pups!!!! The earlier post that said my pups "won't make it", don't try me I am Canadian and that can challenge my finances and intelligence, hope to see you on the line.


----------



## Chipper31 (Mar 8, 2009)

Can't we all just get along?


----------



## labsforme (Oct 31, 2003)

Terry Marshall said:


> I love what you and your family have done in the dog world and I am a pimple on your butt. I understand the redundancy but in these parts of the world Ford is the guy(was the guy)... Sorry again, I might just try to get one of these great pups!!!! The earlier post that said my pups "won't make it", don't try me I am Canadian and that can challenge my finances and intelligence, hope to see you on the line.


Terry, all I can say is you need to chill out. Wish your Sam Milton's Ford pups well.

Jeff


----------



## labsforme (Oct 31, 2003)

Terry Marshall said:


> I love what you and your family have done in the dog world and I am a pimple on your butt. I understand the redundancy but in these parts of the world Ford is the guy(was the guy)... Sorry again, I might just try to get one of these great pups!!!! The earlier post that said my pups "won't make it", don't try me I am Canadian and that can challenge my finances and intelligence, hope to see you on the line.


Terry, all I can say is you need to chill out. Wish your Sam Milton's Ford pups well. FYI The OP titled the thread Sweetie's Easy Rider - Ford

Jeff


----------



## Garduck (Feb 1, 2013)

I had a chance at a Ford (sweeties) pup before I had witnessed any of his pups and I passed. Now that I've seen a few and Ford has begun producing pups with a track record I wholeheartedly regret my decision. 

The Ford pups I've spent the most time with is one of the most endearing pup I've been around. She's absolutely fearless eager to please calm when done playing. Oh and the bitch can flat mark. 

Also in regards to the Ford vs Ford conversation why not cross the lines. One the cross makes sense at least to me and the name potential is awesome. 
A few ideas which I give permission to use: Ford to Ford we ain't bored or 2xford call name woody


----------



## Terry Marshall (Jan 12, 2011)

*Also in regards to the Ford vs Ford conversation why not cross the lines. One the cross makes sense at least to me and the name potential is awesome. 
A few ideas which I give permission to use: Ford to Ford we ain't bored or 2xford call name woody
*
I love it and yes I am chilled out, you just don't know my humour


----------



## OTIS SANDERS (Apr 21, 2015)

Thunderbolt


----------



## labsforme (Oct 31, 2003)

Terry Marshall said:


> *Also in regards to the Ford vs Ford conversation why not cross the lines. One the cross makes sense at least to me and the name potential is awesome.
> A few ideas which I give permission to use: Ford to Ford we ain't bored or 2xford call name woody
> *
> I love it and yes I am chilled out, you just don't know my humour


Works for me


----------



## 2 labs (Dec 10, 2009)

Well it's been almost a year since the last post on this thread. Would like to get an update on how the offspring from Sweeties Easy Rider Ford are doing.


----------



## Terry Marshall (Jan 12, 2011)

Well I have 3 Sweeties Fords in the kennel,Born 5/2/16... one male and 2 females...remember the Dam (niece of NFC Bullet) could be responsible for as much as 60% in some peoples opinions...with that in mind and also consider me to be a very nitpicking person, I find these pups to be very dependent on human attention and affection (male less), very sensitive to correction, late bloomers, extremely fast dogs, ones with no fear (will load in a F350 w the tail gate up)..They are just coming thru FF which is another issue...not real compliant...hard headed and want to fight some of the control commands like SIT and stay while I walk away 100yds...BUT all that said I am a believer they will be the real deal...They will challenge your trainer's abilities and it may take a bit longer but worth the wait...
I would love to hear all banter


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Our Ford pup was whelped 5/16/14. He has very high energy levels and needs to be worked every day. He is a great marker with a ton of drive. Crashing cover is his idea of fun.

Monty QAA'd in his first Qual and should be running all age stakes this summer. One of his littermates had both of her Qual wins at 2 yrs 2 mos. More and more people in the West are buying Ford pups after watching many of his pups doing so well in the minor stakes.

Retriever Results is a great place to look up the accomplishments of Ford's pups. Click on the _Progeny_ button in his profile.


----------



## A team (Jun 30, 2011)

I have a Sweeties Easyrider females, she's out of a Fenwizard bitch , she just turned 15 months, 

I can echo a few of Terry's observations, my pup thrives on human contact, in fact she a great house dog. But this same pup is an absolute rocket in the field. She does not like to sit , she does not creep and she's very steady but she does not like to sit. Shes gone through basics very nicley and is going through the derby trainnig without issue. Very , very good marking pup. Well built and very athletic. My plan is to begin campaining her in derbies this April. 

There was a repeat breeding of this same litter and I believe there are 2 or 3 males left.


----------



## Dave Burton (Mar 22, 2006)

I have one on order. Be born in about 17 days.


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

> Also in regards to the Ford vs Ford conversation why not cross the lines. One the cross makes sense at least to me and the name potential is awesome.


Just wait....FC Sweetie's Easy Rider x AFC Two Step's Whirly Bird (Chopper son x Birdie = (Bored Out Ford x Chopper female bitch)....it's going down, just a matter of when.


----------



## EJ (Dec 5, 2011)

It is apparent to me- with the success of multiple breeding's out of different Dam's Ford has his daddy Choppers ability to throw some fine traits into his offspring
Excellent marking, style and drive
Many QAA and on the derby list and sounds like many more to come.


----------



## Old School Labs (May 17, 2006)

I have one coming in March, I hope for the best. Have also heard plenty of GO, good markers, will look for the not so easy to train-sensative issue but think she will be fine.


----------



## labsforme (Oct 31, 2003)

Old School Labs said:


> I have one coming in March, I hope for the best. Have also heard plenty of GO, good markers, will look for the not so easy to train-sensative issue but think she will be fine.


I don't think they/we said they were hard to train. Just not for the heavy handed. Not a problem. Means they have brains and need to be taught and trained.

By the way, congratulations Gino for Penny's Qual. Win!

Jeff


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Our Ford son does not like to be corrected, so correction are effective. Nobody would call him sensitive in the soft way. He has lots of bottom.


----------



## Chipper31 (Mar 8, 2009)

My ford pup is 14 months old and is doing great.
Tons of drive, great marker and takes pressure when needed. Her derby career will ve starting in May.


----------



## 2 labs (Dec 10, 2009)

Thanks for all the feedback on Sweeties Easy Rider (Ford) pups. Sounds like these dogs are and will continue to be the real deal.


----------



## 2 labs (Dec 10, 2009)

Another question about Sweeties Easy Rider (Ford) offspring. Curious to know if you think the dogs are on the average size,on the larger size or maybe on the smaller size.


----------



## Terry Marshall (Jan 12, 2011)

you're looking at 65-70# from my litter...certainly will vary by bitch and feeding program....more you feed the more they grow


----------



## Brady Davis (Jan 2, 2012)

I have a Ford pup coming in April and I cannot wait. After all the research I've done, it sounds like it should be a great fit for what I need. I'll keep y'all posted on training!


----------



## Wilderness Rich (Dec 1, 2020)

Terry Marshall said:


> Well I have 3 Sweeties Fords in the kennel,Born 5/2/16... one male and 2 females...remember the Dam (niece of NFC Bullet) could be responsible for as much as 60% in some peoples opinions...with that in mind and also consider me to be a very nitpicking person, I find these pups to be very dependent on human attention and affection (male less), very sensitive to correction, late bloomers, extremely fast dogs, ones with no fear (will load in a F350 w the tail gate up)..They are just coming thru FF which is another issue...not real compliant...hard headed and want to fight some of the control commands like SIT and stay while I walk away 100yds...BUT all that said I am a believer they will be the real deal...They will challenge your trainer's abilities and it may take a bit longer but worth the wait...
> I would love to hear all banter


----------



## Tobias (Aug 31, 2015)

Have one here for head start training. Very driven from a retrieving standpoint. Very very good marking puppy and smart about hunting the area if he needs it (which isn't often). Very fast on land and in water - out and back.. Vocal when on the truck or when he sees me working with the other dogs. So much so that he gets a bark collar on the truck. Quiet on the line and during training. VERY friendly and congenial and a REAL sweetheart. 

Pretty compliant overall and wants to please, generally. Less praise is more, for him. Not overly sensitive - middle of the road, overall, I'd say. Picks up things pretty quick and has very good eye contact.

If I could get one just like him that didn't have the vocalizing issue on the truck, I would in a heartbeat.... but Incessant barking/tantrum throwing is not my idea of fun and I don't like having to use a bark collar to keep the behavior in check.

Don't forget the dam's side of the equation too......


----------



## Hunt'EmUp (Sep 30, 2010)

I train- run with 2 Sweet Easy Ford pups; females Different Dams; they titled quickly MH and one is Q2A. They are very talented, driven tractable; in the field. Only thing I can say is both are quite a challenge to keep under control on the line. Creepy McCreepersons; They don't tend to break but creep enough to sometimes get put out, challenging to run HRC with. These dogs just turned 4 it appears to be a continuous maintenance issue.


----------



## Reginald (Apr 18, 2018)

Hunt'EmUp said:


> I train- run with 2 Sweet Easy Ford pups; females Different Dams; they titled quickly MH and one is Q2A. They are very talented, driven tractable; in the field. Only thing I can say is both are quite a challenge to keep under control on the line. Creepy McCreepersons; They don't tend to break but creep enough to sometimes get put out, challenging to run HRC with. These dogs just turned 4 it appears to be a continuous maintenance issue.


As mr. ted once said, SIT MEANS SIT!!!


----------



## mjh345 (Jun 17, 2006)

I have a Ford litter due Christmas Day with my Rose
HuntingLabPedigree 
Can't wait for my Christmas fun


----------



## Mark S (Jan 2, 2019)

I have a 2 year old Ford pup and he is very nice. Here is what I can say about him.

High powered. Explodes off the line and on the way back
Strong in the water
Natural marker and takes very nice lines.
Loves and lives to work
Has the "Ford Hover" of the butt like most of them. Its genetic not defiance.
MUST MUST MUST do weekly heeling drills, no no drills, and wagon wheel to maintain muscle memory for good line manners.


----------



## Mark S (Jan 2, 2019)

mjh345 said:


> I have a Ford litter due Christmas Day with my Rose
> HuntingLabPedigree
> Can't wait for my Christmas fun


Hold on tight!


----------

